# Center channel location? Where? :)



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey guys need some opinions on and center channel location.  

This weekend I just built a home theater center that involved three book-cases and installed plenty of DIY legs to lift off from the bottom.

As you see below I have my 50” plasma on top of it for now and to the left and right you can see the little JBL N24ii in the bookshelves. What I am needing opinions on is the center channel and to find the best solution for it’s location. 
This also is upon WAF .
The center channel that I own is the JBL LC2. I am debating if I want to put it up above the plasma and wall mount it or just do a center speaker-stand. 

WHAT my original plan was to do was to wall-mount the plasma and then put the center channel on top of the top shelf where the plasma is sitting at right now in this picture. 
So now I am thinking that the plasma will sit too high since the entertainment center itself is sitting high. The ceiling height is almost 8’ (yea the builder shorted us on sq ft (lol).

Which do you think would be the better alternative? 
I really think having the center above the plasma would odd looking and also too-high. Then getting a center channel stand would be ideal, but I know I would hear it from the wife for a couple of weeks, but I think it would not look as appealing.  

I was also thinking about taking out one of the shelves out and putting the center channel inside, but I worry about reinforcement concerns / stable. 

So I will tip my hat to you folks and see what would you would think would be the best way / solution is to go with. 


** sorry for the mess, I just put it together, it was late and then picture was taken @ night with my camera phone **


Many thanks.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

The pic is kind of dark but it looks like where the reciever is has 3 spaces. If you remove the middle piece the center should go there and then put your reciever on the bottom shelf. You want the tweeter of the center pointing at the listening position so you could tilt it up a little if you need to.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Tcarcio - the middle piece that you are referring to, that area is not high enough to clear to where the center channel fits.

Now on the bottom, it does fit, but I would have to remove that self, but unfortunately I cannot now since I drilled holes on the very bottom on that side where I installed the legs / feet for this stand. I would not like my center channel to be almost sitting on the floor. I know the acoustics would sound muffled being that low


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well then it looks like above the tv either mounted to the wall or on a stand is the only other option. If you plan on maybe moving things in the future I would go with the stand so you don't have to repair the wall if you move it. I don't know if you want to but you could add another piece of wood in between the towers of your stand just over the tv and put it there but you would definitley need to tilt it downward.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

I can't tell what kind of speakers those are from the pics, but the center looks way bigger then the front L/R. A matching center would probably fit below the TV. Maybe even one of whatever you're using for the L/R.

If you don't want to do that, then mount it above angled down. Hit up monoprice.com for mounts that can hold that and angle. Or, mount the TV on the wall, even though you have a HT rack, and then put the center below the TV on the shelf.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I've kind of got the same dilemma other then right now my center is in the perfect location but i think i'm gonna mount it above the TV angled down due to the curious hands of 16 month olds.:rant:. They just can't keep there hands off it.:help:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Picture_Shooter said:


> WHAT my original plan was to do was to wall-mount the plasma and then put the center channel on top of the top shelf where the plasma is sitting at right now in this picture.
> 
> So now I am thinking that the plasma will sit too high since the entertainment center itself is sitting high... I cannot now since I drilled holes on the very bottom on that side where I installed the legs / feet for this stand


What about removing the legs/feet and keep the original plan (wall mount plasma and place LC2 on shelf)??? :huh:

EDIT: I think I misunderstood about the leg/feet... I thought those were used to lift the whole entertainment center, but I see it was just for the LC2, Correct???


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

salvasol said:


> What about removing the legs/feet and keep the original plan (wall mount plasma and place LC2 on shelf)??? :huh:
> 
> EDIT: I think I misunderstood about the leg/feet... I thought those were used to lift the whole entertainment center, but I see it was just for the LC2, Correct???




*The legs will give only 4", but I want the legs on the bottom. The appeal is much nicer also .

What I have decided to do is go to plan "B" and did get the WAF approval.
I am going to go with all sat speakers. So I may look at the DefTech Procinema 600 & 800 series. Small enough. I always feel that as long as the SUB puts out and dialog in the center is clean and crisp, I would be happy with that.

So look out soon for a new JBL LC2 up for sale for 1/2 the price. :dumbcrazy: *


----------



## davey_fl (Sep 16, 2010)

What about going with an in-wall above the unit? Painted the wall colour it would blend right in.


----------

